# Peoples Average shipping costs



## smelf1 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi all,

What kind of costs are people getting for shipping their household items. For 20' and 40' containers.

It would be great if there was a sticky with examples of the kind of costs we should expect to incur from shipping from Ireland, UK, India etc.

So far my quotes range from €3200 - €5000 for a 20' and it's a nightmare trying to find out what exactly is included in these quotes.


----------



## smartypants (Sep 22, 2011)

Great topic! I would love to know about this too.

We're getting quotes of $3000-$4000 for our full-service door-to-door move from San Francisco to Sydney. Everything is included in the quote except for the quarantine charges. We will likely be an LCL (shared container) move since we have about 200-250 cubic feet of stuff (around 17,000 lbs).We're also exploring UPackWeShip who have very competitive rates (around $2000), except we'd need to do the packing and unpacking ourselves which ain't a big deal tbh since we'll be getting another company to do professional packing for us for which we're still awaiting a quote.


----------



## xMarcusx (Nov 8, 2011)

We moved from Glasgow to Perth in Feb 2011, our costs for a 4 bedroom house ,and we took everything, were: 
Removal costs: £3,500 
AQIS fees (Customs and Quarantine ) : £450, 
Marine Transit Insurance: £2,000 
Total: £5,950


----------



## ash1901 (Mar 1, 2012)

I got a quote for $6000 + quarantine fees when the shipment gets to Australia. it's self packing and unpacking from upakweship. I am still getting quotes to see how much more will it be if professionals back it. Btw, it's for a 20 ft container from Washington DC- Sydney, AU.


----------



## orion2185 (Feb 2, 2011)

smartypants said:


> Great topic! I would love to know about this too.
> 
> We're getting quotes of $3000-$4000 for our full-service door-to-door move from San Francisco to Sydney. Everything is included in the quote except for the quarantine charges. We will likely be an LCL (shared container) move since we have about 200-250 cubic feet of stuff (around 17,000 lbs).We're also exploring UPackWeShip who have very competitive rates (around $2000), except we'd need to do the packing and unpacking ourselves which ain't a big deal tbh since we'll be getting another company to do professional packing for us for which we're still awaiting a quote.


G day
Wondering what company you got the bid from San Fran to Sydney??
As all my bids from LA to Sydney are $14000 and go up from there.


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Hi we have been quoted by pickfords £ 5200 for 40 foot uk- Brisbane + marine insurance + customs check
For 20 ft about £3900plus associated costs


----------



## Buccaneer Joe (Mar 21, 2012)

Our quotes are good through May and the shipping fee itself was only like $2800 but the insurance and drayage and door to door fees bring the total cost to over $5300 from Jacksonville Fl, to our door in Brisbane. 20" standard container. We own the container, so they charged us an additional $500 if you are using their container you should get a slightly lower rate.


----------



## Buccaneer Joe (Mar 21, 2012)

APX global was the company we have quotes from here is a link


Best of luck to you, the first couple companies we contacted gave us crazy quotes of over $10,000 but after spending some time we found a couple that were very close and reasonable

well it will not let me post the link but if you need it message me.


----------



## ash1901 (Mar 1, 2012)

I am reading some bad reviews on APX Global. See link below:

APX International - Good Shipping Company

Joe, perhaps you could give your input.


----------



## celticboy39 (Apr 26, 2011)

We paid 5250 euro from kildare in Ireland to Adelaide,SA....it was for a 20ft container that was entirely packed and unpacked by the removal company who where called AMC removals and who i would recommend highly,very professional and everything arrived safely and in one piece and i hope to use them in reverse order now...cos im going home cos OZ is not for me :-(


----------



## Ricko_man (Mar 12, 2012)

For the total shipping costs, add the shipping insurance, which is based on a percentage of the declared value of the goods and customs (can also be calculated).

I used services which enabled you to get quotes from couple of companies, then you can negotiate a bit.


----------



## orion2185 (Feb 2, 2011)

I am wondering if it would be cheaper for us to buy a ocean container...and then hire shipping company to send over to OZ.

I know must of the bids- "rent" you a container 
but I see that they really don't cost that much to buy

not sure if you would be saving any money or not


----------



## Ricko_man (Mar 12, 2012)

Some companies will charge you for using your own container, as one user mentioned here.
I think it will be worth it if you are planning to rent it later own.. Sounds like a big hassle though. (Or maybe sell it again later?)

How much it is to buy a container today by the way?


----------



## 3jr2010 (Jun 28, 2011)

Buccaneer Joe said:


> APX global was the company we have quotes from here is a link
> 
> 
> Best of luck to you, the first couple companies we contacted gave us crazy quotes of over $10,000 but after spending some time we found a couple that were very close and reasonable
> ...


Hiya Bucaneer Joe, I'd be interested in the companies you found that were quoting less than $10,000 for a 20 ft container...Cheapest quote I've had so far is 9850 incl quarantine, & port duty, but no insurance. We're moving from Thomasville Ga to Brisbane in June and I'm trying to figure out if it's worth shipping everything ,or leaving behind. Thanks in advance.


----------



## orion2185 (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes, you either keep the container you buy. Use it for storage or whatever. 


Or, you sell the container once you get to OZ
You make some of your money back here. 

Containers vary in price and condition. A used one that was used only once you can get for less than $2,000
They are everywhere so shop around and put each company against one another for a better deal
Just be sure to inspect it in person. And make sure you get the proper paperwork. 

We have know people who have bought their container and resold it at destination. The cost for shipping was way less than renting one. As they charge you pretty high rental fees. Which are rolled into your ocean freight cost. 

Yes, some places do charge a fee for using your own. But allot don't or that fee is less than what you pay to rent the container.


----------



## orion2185 (Feb 2, 2011)

Just wanted to see if anyone had an updates. 

Or if anyone has found a better quote


----------



## Tertiary (Apr 13, 2016)

I think it mostly depends on the weight of what you're shipping. My brother in law used a container to ship a car and some household stuff from the U.S. and it cost quite a bit. I don't recall the number, but it was a couple thousand all told. If you want an estimate, he used A1 Auto Inc International and he said they told him the cost of everything up front. It's good to check a couple places, but make sure they have experience wherever you're headed.

Edit: 2011 ... nevermind.


----------

